# Remote Control Codes for Westinghouse LD-4080 LED TV



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

I tried all the ones from Westinghouse and Sony to no avail.  What else could I do?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

theres a way to cycle through all the choices programmed into the remote...

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/292


----------

